# hcg shot



## EW (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi

I was due to have my 1st IUI on Saturday.  This was dependant on my LH surging by Saturday morning, it didn't, so by Monday it was too late (surged Saturday night).
Can you tell me why hcg triggers are sometimes used, supposedly avoiding this, and the reason why I may not have been offered one.
Thanks very much


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Completely up to clinic's own policy so I sorry to say you will need to check with them.
You can of course insist that you have a trigger in your next cycle!!

Ruth


----------

